# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  مَنْ كَفَى ضَرِيراً حَاجَةً

## سيد جلال الحسيني

واوتيت 48


الموضوع:مَنْ كَفَى ضَرِيراً حَاجَةً


السلام عليكم


*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير*


*وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون*



*من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*

والعن اعدائه

وسائل‏الشيعة 2ج 427 ص


عَنِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ عَنِ الصَّادِقِ عَنْ آبَائِهِ عليهم السلام عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله فِي حَدِيثِ الْمَنَاهِي قَالَ:


وَ مَنْ كَفَى ضَرِيراً حَاجَةً مِنْ حَوَائِجِ الدُّنْيَا وَ مَشَى لَهُ فِيهَا حَتَّى يَقْضِيَ اللَّهُ لَهُ حَاجَتَهُ


*أَعْطَاهُ اللَّهُ*


بَرَاءَةً مِنَ النِّفَاقِ


وَ بَرَاءَةً مِنَ النَّارِ


وَ قَضَى لَهُ سَبْعِينَ حَاجَةً مِنْ حَوَائِجِ الدُّنْيَا


*وَ لَا يَزَالُ يَخُوضُ فِي رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ*


وَ مَنْ سَعَى لِمَرِيضٍ فِي حَاجَةٍ قَضَاهَا أَوْ لَمْ يَقْضِهَا خَرَجَ مِنْ ذُنُوبِهِ كَيَوْمَ وَلَدَتْهُ أُمُّهُ فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَ أُمِّي يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ كَانَ الْمَرِيضُ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهِ أَ وَ لَيْسَ أَعْظَمَ أَجْراً إِذَا سَعَى فِي حَاجَةِ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهِ قَالَ نَعَمْ


*تامل :*


*اولا*


*يجب ان نعلم بان المؤمن لاينتظر ان يطلب منه الضرير حاجته ؛ بل هو يسعى لحاجة الضرير ويكفيه ما يحتاج اليه ؛ ثم لم تحدد الرواية الحاجة كبيرة كانت ام صغيرة بل اي حاجة كانت .*


*ثم حددت الرواية نوع الحاجة بانها من حوائج الدنيا ؛* *كم جميل التحديد هذا** لانه قال* *الامام عليه السلام** ذلك لكي لا نقول اننا ندعو لشفائه ولاخرته؛ لان هذا الضريراليوم هو بحاجه الينا لنرفع حوائج دنياه مهما كانت صغيرة او كبيرة.*


*ثم* *حددت التحديد الاخر** وهو ان نمشي فيها بانفسنا لا الى نصف الطريق ونجزع ونمل بل الى ان تقضى حاجته .*


*ثم لاحظ جمال الاجر :*


*اول اجره انه يطهره من النفاق المانع له من* *دخول الجنة* *والذي يقهقره الى النار.*


*وانه المانع الاكبر من قبول قول اخوانه المؤمنين ومصافاتهم وحسن العشره معهم .*


*ولما ازال عنه النفاق اعطاه البرائة من النار لانه تهيئ لدخول الجنة ورزق حسن العاقبة باعطائه البرائه من النار* *–** اللهم وفقنا لهذه النعم يارب --*


*هذه كلها للاخرة*


*اما في دنياه** فانه سيعيش هنيئا لانه ستقضى له* *سبعين حاجة من حوائج دنياه* *واي لذة في الحياة اكثر من قضاء حوائج الانسان* *وبيد الخالق القادر الوهاب .*


*وهو يمشي في طريقه لقضاء حاجة الضرير في حال انه يخوض في رحمة الله .*

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الله يفرج عن الجميع طرح في قمة الروعة يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتي عذووووبة

----------


## فرح

خيي سيد اويس ..
احسنت وبارك الله فيك وفي جهوووودك المتألقه 
تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العااافيه ،،
دووووم ننتظر روووعة ماتقدمه من اطروحااات قيمه ومفيده 
دمت وداااام عطاااائك 
موفق

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ،، 
جعلنا الله وإياكم من الساعين لفعل الخيرات ،،بحق محمد وآله الطاهربن.. 

أخي الكريم ،،اويس القرني ،، 
جُزيت خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى على مثل هذا الطرح الهادف والموفق ،، 
موفق لكل خير ومقضية حوائجكم إن شاء الله تعالى 

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الله يفرج عن الجميع طرح في قمة الروعة يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتي عذووووبة



السلام عليكم
شكرا لمروركم وفقتم للاماني المفرحه والمسره

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> خيي سيد اويس ..
> 
> احسنت وبارك الله فيك وفي جهوووودك المتألقه 
> تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العااافيه ،،
> دووووم ننتظر روووعة ماتقدمه من اطروحااات قيمه ومفيده 
> دمت وداااام عطاااائك 
> 
> موفق



الاخت فرح
السلام عليك 
اتعلمين انك انت اول من جعلني التفت لاحبتي ذوي الابتلائات في الشارع وفي الكتاب فشكرا لمعلمتي

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ،،
> 
> جعلنا الله وإياكم من الساعين لفعل الخيرات ،،بحق محمد وآله الطاهربن.. 
> 
> أخي الكريم ،،اويس القرني ،، 
> جُزيت خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى على مثل هذا الطرح الهادف والموفق ،، 
> موفق لكل خير ومقضية حوائجكم إن شاء الله تعالى 
> 
> 
> دمت بعين المولى الجليل



 السلام على اختي دمعه على سطور
ملأ الله قلبك بالسرور
كيف صحتك اختي
كم ادعو لكم بان تكوني محققة الاماني مفلحة الطريقه ناجحة في الحياة

----------


## نبراس،،،

مشكوور اخيي العزييز على هذا 
الطرح الجمييل والرائع 
دمت موفق للخيير

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> مشكوور اخيي العزييز على هذا 
> الطرح الجمييل والرائع 
> دمت موفق للخيير



الاخ القمي
السلام عليكم
وشكرا لردكم الرائع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك الله الف عافيه اخوي على الطرح المتميز

----------

